# Anyone else completely hate school?



## howmuchforhapppy (Nov 19, 2010)

gfgf


----------



## Kristin Leeza (Nov 18, 2010)

I Hate School Trust me you not alone either. Cliques Cliques Cliques! Thats all there is New York City Public Schools !. And i really don't fit in anywhere. And everything you said about the obnoxious kids are so true. Your not alone, its Tough having this and having it affect you every day life. I cant definitely relate to you. But we gotta Keep Optimistic and work hard to make it better !


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats exactly how i was, i left half way through grade 10. Came back in grade 11 for a bit but realized i just cant do it so now im done with it.


----------



## howmuchforhapppy (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah all the cliques really bother me, maybe I'm jealous in a way because I don't belong to one. I have two close friends but they seem to have all their other friends so it's like I'm just left there hanging. I'm with ya though, I really need to start thinking more optimistic.

Smarties I wish I could just stop going altogether too. My parents really push me about school and would never let me stop though. Do you do homeschooling or anything now?


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

No im gonna go for my G.E.D later on.


----------



## JohnParker (Oct 16, 2010)

School is a nightmare, but not having school is even worse for me. I'm agonizing right now, during our week-long Thanksgiving break because I am at home desperately seeking something to do and looking for someone to talk to. I'd rather suffer through my classes right now than lay at a standstill not doing anything. Even now my socializing skills are TERRIBLE.

I've learned to deal with obnoxious people at school: grin and bear it. When someone forces me into a conversation (which I loathe), I will just be polite, offer a few boring words, therefore asserting people that I am too uninteresting to talk to, then people leave me alone to myself. 

I hope you find a way to battle school like me. I've tried to escape it once--by going to an online high school program. It did not work for me, and I ended up dropping out. Trust me when I tell you that a little pressure and anxiety is good for most people. If you stay within your comfort zone...well...you get too comfortable, and bad things can happen.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

High school was a living hell for me. My advice is to get through it with the knowledge that once you're out, life does get better. The things you think matter now really won't matter at all in the future.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I hate school so much.. It never seems that bad though.. I hardly notice I'm pretty much alone in every class, cause some of the teachers are strict and don't put up with any talking (so most of us just stay quiet) But when we have partners, then I reconize how alone I am. Lunch sucks, god, I go to my locker like 7 times.. Trying to kill time. I see other kids, sitting all alone at the tables, but I don't have the guts to do that.. I keep thinking others will judge me for it. After school, isn't a problem. I have friends who come to my house everyday.. (We all live in the same neighborhood and ride the same bus) But me, being the little hermit I am, always have my mom make up an excuse so I don't have to come out.. Bleh, I wish I had the same lunch as them.. Then school will be slightly less terrible..


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I do!! I'm a senior, fortunately, but this year has been the worst year of high school. First I have no classes with the only person I can call my friend. and I become acquainted with a pathological liar, but now she doesn't want to hang out w/ me anymore. My friend, that I have no classes with, clearly doesn't like me anymore because she's always avoiding me and ignoring my texts. Which makes me feel like crap and a bigger loser than I already am. This boy in my English class is always bothering me and when I respond to it my teacher yells at me and the whole class laughs, which again makes me feel like crap. I'm doing very poorly in school. Lunch is the worst. I always try to find something to do during lunch. I used to go to the library everyday until the librarian pointed it out which made me feel self conscious, so now I go to the bathroom during lunch, or try to go to a teachers class to make up work (but that usually doesn't work) or I'll sneak out during lunch. I've been trying to be more social with other students but when I talk to them I bore them to death and then they end up ignoring me later. I hate walking around alone. I'm always alone and I know that people notice. I'm like the loser of my school. I swear I'm the only one in my school who is always alone. Who has no friends.


----------



## bengo (Nov 25, 2010)

*college*

i'm not in college and don't like that, i liked going School if i had friends and didn't get picked on and stuff.
i can't wait till i start college now but the thing is that i don't know how i'm going to make any friends because i'm quiet and have nothing to talk about


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

there are no cliques in my school (in england) but i still find socialising difficult. I have a group of friends but they don't seem to respect me much and often ignore me when others are around who they would rather talk to. Because of this I never want to get out of bed in the morning. I finish school later this year but I worry I won't make friends in college.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah it has got better over the years though.

We just need a Social Anxiety school filled with SA weird people xD


----------



## Antis (Nov 2, 2010)

More than anything in my life. But I've always managed to pull through, with the help of my family. Just try to think of it as a job you need to get on with so you can be better later in life. I tend not to think about school when I'm outside it.


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

Well i used to hate school as much as u ,but i started a new 1 to d my a levels....the kids here are also really velly loud and i always fell like im drowning whenever im around them....However i have made 3 friends something i didn't have in my other school...they kind of accept the person i am.....these people are the only way i can get through my day...


----------



## deppressed teen 170 (Dec 13, 2010)

Me too I tried to go in 9th and and didn't go back after the first day then in 10th grade.I made It for a month and a half people talked to me and liked me but I was still paranoid about what other people were saying and thinking about me and it was really akward wierd and nerve racking being there I couldn't concentrate on my work


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

You guys are making me nostalgic. A lot of these forums sound like my high school experience. I had no friends from 10th grade til graduation but now I'm in college.

First year I ate lunch alone for a few days. It feels so weird. Luckily there were some new girls as well who invited me to eat with them. That lasted a while but when one graduated and the other one found real friends I was left alone again. I know how you guys feel. Luckily I got a car and would drive off campus. I did this every single day after that point.


----------



## that kid (Dec 18, 2010)

i dont really hate school or something but i hate when you have groups activity and you're the only one left out.


----------



## robdigitech (Dec 18, 2010)

just think ... "you wont have to see them once you graduate. college is so different my man . no one carse about bull crap groups. most people just focus on work


----------



## cblack (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow, you have litterally just summed up my whole school life. All that you have ust said i can totally relate to. I get the exact same way if students speak to me, i miss school nearly ones or twice a week, and i simpily hate school all together.


----------



## HeyyLinn (Dec 20, 2010)

School was hell for me also. I had to quit last year because it was just TOO much. :sigh ... BUT... I'm taking a GED class now. The first day I had an emotional breakdown in the parking lot. NOT fun... but it's easier to go now and I've actually made a few friends. 

I say if you can't focus and you're failing all your classes like I was... GED is the way to go. Since school was such a terrible experience for me, my therapist suggested I just get my GED and MOVE ON. You shouldn't have to suffer like that...


----------

